# [V]erkaufe Playstation 3 Einzelteile (EBAY)



## Crysisheld (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 

verkaufe Einzelteile meiner PS3 auf Ebay. 

Playstation 3 40GB Einzelteile 0711719430759 | eBay

Wer Intersse hat kann ja gerne mitbieten...


----------

